# Surf Cup Olders Poll



## oh canada (Jul 14, 2021)

Please share your thoughts...


----------



## VegasParent (Jul 14, 2021)

This is almost what Players Showcase does. At u15 and up, it is 4 games in 3 days with no final.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 14, 2021)

Or Silverlakes.  One game per day for 2009 and older.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 14, 2021)

Surf schedules I looked at for olders were 3 games in 3 days through group play.  5 games in 4 days if progress through semis and into final.  So the proposed showcase format is to just drop the last day, or switch it to two games in two days, is that the idea?  

On the boys/young men side, the teams that are most likely to still be playing on day 4, especially in the higher brackets, are built with these kinds of tournaments in mind, with modular systems of play and the bodies stacked pretty deep to withstand the beating.  If you are not a 100% grade A certified MLS academy, I think these higher profile MLS Next, ECNL, etc teams need to demonstrate tournament victories to burnish their image. With the league structure so fractured, I think what we are looking for more and more in these tournaments is to get the chance to play teams we've been wanting to play.  The fewer the games the less likely that is to happen.  During the spring we were able to schedule those sort of matches through friendlies but it gets harder as the schedules pick back up.  With friendlies you don't get the college recruit exposure, but on the guys side I suspect a lot of that is just focused on the MLS academies anyway.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 14, 2021)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Surf schedules I looked at for olders were 3 games in 3 days through group play.  5 games in 4 days if progress through semis and into final.  So the proposed showcase format is to just drop the last day, or switch it to two games in two days, is that the idea?


No, 3 games in 4 days. For example:

Day 1 - play
Day 2 - play
Day 3 - rest
Day 4 - play


----------



## justneededaname (Jul 14, 2021)

After years of losing his interest in soccer in the DA format and playing showcases, my son doesn't want to play unless there is a trophy to try to win in the end. But he is just one kid and what motivates him might not be what is best for the community in general or the betterment of the sport.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> After years of losing his interest in soccer in the DA format and playing showcases, my son doesn't want to play unless there is a trophy to try to win in the end. But he is just one kid and what motivates him might not be what is best for the community in general or the betterment of the sport.


The yearning for the trophy* and the medal with the blue ribbon helps overcome the exhaustion from the third game on finals Sunday.

* one of my kid's coaches had a drawing at the season-end team party to give away all the trophies they had won that year.


----------



## oh canada (Jul 17, 2021)

Thanks to everyone who voted.  Interesting that it seems most of the no votes are parents of boys.  Girls parents are overwhelming "yes".  Maybe that has something to do with the increased risk of acl and other injuries?  Suffice to say, this is a pretty good sample size, and the CLEAR majority of olders parents would prefer a showcase format AND are willing to pay the same amount.  

Surf Cup...why not make the change next year?



espola said:


> overcome the exhaustion from the third game on finals Sunday.


except now it's not 3 games to win the final, it is 5, semis and finals played on Monday.


----------



## oh canada (Jul 22, 2021)

I keep reading how the olympic soccer schedule is "brutal", requiring the athletes to play up to 6 games in 17 days.  That's one game then two days rest.  If that's "brutal" then how should playing 3 games in 3 days or 5 games in 4 days be described?

Make sure your coaches know that the Surf Cup rules allow for UNLIMITED substitutions...

"SUBSTITUTIONS: Teams may substitute only with the referee's permission at any stoppage of play. Substitutions shall be unlimited."


----------



## oh canada (Jul 22, 2021)

For those of you unable to see the results of the poll:

53 votes:  *70%* prefer 2-3 game showcase schedule and willing to pay the same : *30%* want 4-5 game tournament with a champion crowned


----------



## Venantsyo (Jul 23, 2021)

It really depends on the length of the game. At Albion cup 05s played 30 minutes halves. With a  16 players roster, 2 games per day are easily doable.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 23, 2021)

Winning a trophy has long ago lost its luster. If it were something meaningful such as the ECNL playoffs that is different.

That said in the showcases the DD likes to win all the games they play. Doesn't like to lose.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Winning a trophy has long ago lost its luster. If it were something meaningful such as the ECNL playoffs that is different.
> 
> That said in the showcases the DD likes to win all the games they play. Doesn't like to lose.


What is more meaningful about the ECNL playoffs than any other tournament?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jul 23, 2021)

My thoughts are that with 10 college coaches on the sideline today during DD's game that whether we like the format or not, it appears to work.   If the goal for girls is to get into college, this tournament seems like it can help.  DD's teammate had a college coach in attendance who she has been communicating with.  Sounds like a success to me.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 23, 2021)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> My thoughts are that with 10 college coaches on the sideline today during DD's game that whether we like the format or not, it appears to work.   If the goal for girls is to get into college, this tournament seems like it can help.  DD's teammate had a college coach in attendance who she has been communicating with.  Sounds like a success to me.


Great turnout so far for day one. Breeze picked up after the opening games and girls played well.


----------



## oh canada (Jul 23, 2021)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> My thoughts are that with 10 college coaches on the sideline today during DD's game that whether we like the format or not, it appears to work.   If the goal for girls is to get into college, this tournament seems like it can help.  DD's teammate had a college coach in attendance who she has been communicating with.  Sounds like a success to me.


Nobody is saying to stop Surf Cup.  Just go back to the format they had when DA played.  3 games over 4 days, no semifinal or finals.  Unnecessary and risks injuries.  

I will say that our teams and other teams I briefly watched seemed to be playing full rosters.  So about half-games of PT for every player.  Might frustrate the "we need to win every game" parents, but it is the smart thing to do.  College scouts realize that too.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 23, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Nobody is saying to stop Surf Cup.  Just go back to the format they had when DA played.  3 games over 4 days, no semifinal or finals.  Unnecessary and risks injuries.
> 
> I will say that our teams and other teams I briefly watched seemed to be playing full rosters.  So about half-games of PT for every player.  Might frustrate the "we need to win every game" parents, but it is the smart thing to do.  College scouts realize that too.


Game a day, no more than 2 consecutive, day rest in between so 5 over 7 days but that more than double the costs.  Only national playoffs get people to spend that much $ time for a championship.

Paying 2k for a 3 game showcase isn't nearly as popular for most players who want something to "play for".

My kids where never really fired up or cared all that much with showcases even tough they did very well at them and meet some coaches or scouts at schools they weren't interested in or knew about.


----------



## oh canada (Jul 23, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Game a day, no more than 2 consecutive, day rest in between so 5 over 7 days but that more than double the costs.  Only national playoffs get people to spend that much $ time for a championship.
> 
> Paying 2k for a 3 game showcase isn't nearly as popular for most players who want something to "play for".
> 
> My kids where never really fired up or cared all that much with showcases even tough they did very well at them and meet some coaches or scouts at schools they weren't interested in or knew about.


The poll suggests otherwise.  61 votes, 65% - 35%.  3 games over the course of 4 days would be enough for everyone, including scouts.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 24, 2021)

oh canada said:


> The poll suggests otherwise.  61 votes, 65% - 35%.  3 games over the course of 4 days would be enough for everyone, including scouts.


Yes surf offers the "college" showcase events in the fall or others times for that.

Regular Surf cup is a competitive tournament if they turned that into a showcase that would be redundant.   Pre-season middle of summer is not a great time for a showcase on many levels.

Summer Surf cup is a tradition and highly doubt they will scale it back to non competitive even though they could make more $$.  The parents are being protective as expected, ask the players and the poll could be flipped the other way 60/40.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 24, 2021)

oh canada said:


> The poll suggests otherwise.  61 votes, 65% - 35%.  3 games over the course of 4 days would be enough for everyone, including scouts.


You're pole question is off not all that valid since olders is now game a day, 4 games over 4 and only the 5th final is a double.   

Your pole question asked about 5 possible over 3 which was the *old format.*   5th game could be moved to Tuesday the 5th day like what usclub does so no doubles if surf heard from enough clubs that would prefer that format.  They already listened and made this new format


----------



## oh canada (Jul 24, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> You're pole question is off not all that valid since olders is now game a day, 4 games over 4 and only the 5th final is a double.
> 
> Your pole question asked about 5 possible over 3 which was the *old format.*   5th game could be moved to Tuesday the 5th day like what usclub does so no doubles if surf heard from enough clubs that would prefer that format.  They already listened and made this new format


The poll question is simple and clear.  I understand you don't like the results, but it is what it is.  I think nearly 100% of parents and kids would rather have an off day tomorrow than a third game in three days, especially those playing early.  The quality of play will certainly be much lower.


----------



## pmgrant72 (Jul 25, 2021)

My daughter went down with her grandmother to Surf. Definitely more exciting for everyone that their Sunday evening game is to play on Monday. Can't count how many tournaments my daughter has played in over the years but Surf is the best vibe and overall most fun.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 25, 2021)

oh canada said:


> The poll question is simple and clear.  I understand you don't like the results, but it is what it is.  I think nearly 100% of parents and kids would rather have an off day tomorrow than a third game in three days, especially those playing early.  The quality of play will certainly be much lower.


The results are what you wanted and you didn't asked the question based on what surf is actually offering which is not your question.. pretty clear you had a agenda and bias before you ask the question and framed it that way. 

I been on record several time including this thread saying I prefer no more than 2 consecutive days of play plus a rest day.   Liking the results has nothing to do with it.

My players have done and won surf and other tourneys in the various formats including a 6 gamer In days for Cerritos.   No way would I recommend that format. 

 Our youngest son played 18 games in one month in April between HS, tournaments, and league games.  His choice, had fun,  he wouldn't trade it for anything.  

Not everyone is scared to play a game a day for 4 days and surf summer is not going to be changed to a non competitive showcase for $2k with only 3 games.    Rest day why not?  $$


----------



## dad4 (Jul 25, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> The results are what you wanted and you didn't asked the question based on what surf is actually offering which is not your question.. pretty clear you had a agenda and bias before you ask the question and framed it that way.
> 
> I been on record several time including this thread saying I prefer no more than 2 consecutive days of play plus a rest day.   Liking the results has nothing to do with it.
> 
> ...


Looks like Surf dropped the consolation games.  For 3/4 of the teams, it already is a 3 game format.


----------



## oh canada (Jul 25, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Our youngest son played 18 games in one month in April between HS, tournaments, and league games.  His choice, had fun,  he wouldn't trade it for anything.
> 
> Not everyone is scared to play a game a day for 4 days and surf summer is not going to be changed to a non competitive showcase for $2k with only 3 games.    Rest day why not?  $$


And people wonder why US Soccer DA felt the need to take decisions away from parents.  Exhibit A.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 25, 2021)

oh canada said:


> And people wonder why US Soccer DA felt the need to take decisions away from parents.  Exhibit A.


Wrong again player decision not a parent.

Player(s) makes their own choices since they are/where legal age to do so.

My player participated in DA and MLS-NEXT this season, nobody took anything away.  Choices and freedom in life can be a beautiful thing, you should try it sometime.

Helicoptering your player, taking the easy way, making sure everything is perfectly set up so that can't play more than x y or z is the best way to teach and prepare them for the real world.

Let them play...


----------



## oh canada (Jul 25, 2021)

Best of luck and safety to all those kids playing in their 4th game in 4 days tomorrow (and 5th game).  

70 votes in our little poll.  Impressive.  Surf Cup, note the results for your next one.  Or, do you really need the extra $10 parking fees?


----------



## Jose has returned (Jul 25, 2021)

Has anyone heard of any kids having coach contact them from this event?


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Jul 26, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> Has anyone heard of any kids having coach contact them from this event?


After my daughters game yesterday 3 colleges scouts reached out to 3 different players. If that counts?


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Best of luck and safety to all those kids playing in their 4th game in 4 days tomorrow (and 5th game).
> 
> 70 votes in our little poll.  Impressive.  Surf Cup, note the results for your next one.  Or, do you really need the extra $10 parking fees?


What were the results?


----------



## Jose has returned (Jul 26, 2021)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> After my daughters game yesterday 3 colleges scouts reached out to 3 different players. If that counts?


yes,  thank you  what year are those kids?  just wondering if they are only looking at 2'22 or even '23


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 26, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> yes,  thank you  what year are those kids?  just wondering if they are only looking at 2'22 or even '23


It's very tough for 2022s who waited to commit when offers were there three years ago.  I ran into a dear friend and he shared a tough but reality story about his dd with my wife and I.  She was told very professionally this weekend that the school of her dreams will only take 3 players now this year instead of the usual 8-10.  She cried on her dads shoulders   However, the Silver Lining in all of this she still has 4.5 GPA and a kickass SAT score.  She is now looking at a top D2 school.  Her dad now see's how she would have never played and probably transfer.  Now she is going to play and go to school


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Jul 26, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> yes,  thank you  what year are those kids?  just wondering if they are only looking at 2'22 or even '23


2023
The list of college coach that watch our first game.
Colleges for 7/23

Northern Colorado
Wake Forest
UCSB
St. Mary’s
Oregon
San Jose
La Verne
Hawaii
Pepperdine
Sacramento State
Linfield
Univ of Arizona
Tarleton State Univ 
SDSU
Fullerton
CBU
Cal Poly Pomona 
Fresno State
State University of NY
Arcadia
LMU
Long Beach
Santa Clara
UC Davis
Grand Canyon University
Cal State Monterrey Bay
Cal State East Bay
Univ of San Francisco 
Univ of Pacific
Cal Berkeley


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 26, 2021)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> 2023
> The list of college coach that watch our first game.
> Colleges for 7/23
> 
> ...


Time to build those relationships bro.  National signing Day for 2022s is next year, Feb 2.  No one has signed a contract so anything can happen.  Take your time because all we have is time.  Good luck to your dd and to all the girls looking to play soccer after club.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Jul 26, 2021)

Ellejustus said:


> Time to build those relationships bro.  National signing Day for 2022s is next year, Feb 2.  No one has signed a contract so anything can happen.  Take your time because all we have is time.  Good luck to your dd and to all the girls looking to play soccer after club.


No doubt.. we’re trying and things are going good with that college I dm’ed you about too


----------



## supercell (Jul 26, 2021)

Ellejustus said:


> Time to build those relationships bro.  National signing Day for 2022s is next year, Feb 2.  No one has signed a contract so anything can happen.  Take your time because all we have is time.  Good luck to your dd and to all the girls looking to play soccer after club.


Feb 2? You may want to check that. I have Nov 10.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 26, 2021)

supercell said:


> Feb 2? You may want to check that. I have Nov 10.


I stand corrected.  You can sign that day and you can also do it on National Signing Day, which is Feb 2 and let the world know about your accomplishment.


----------

